# Know Your Temps : CamulaHikari



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2011)

KYT info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Rydian
Jamstruth
Goli
_Chaz_
mucus
gifi4
monkat
RoxasIsSora
tigris
iFish
emigre
SoulSnatcher
Jolan
Urza
BoxShot
shlong





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




ProtoKun7
SkankyYankee
Schizoanalysis
SignZ
Dter ic
KingdomBlade
SylvWolf
The Pi
Vulpes Abnocto
Issac
basher11
Rockstar
Law
Splych
Orc
Argentum Vir
Infinite Zero
zeromac
naglaro00
Vigilante
MFDC12
Hachibei
Jax
prwlr.
Shinigami357
Scott-105
Ace Faith
luke_c
AshuraZro
Vidboy10
Ireland 1
BobTheJoeBob
JackDeeEss
gameboy13
8BitWalugi
game01
boktor666
Attila13
ThePowerOutage
Nathan Drake
Antoligy
moozxy
Lolcat
30084pm
fudgenuts64
phoenixgoddess27
TrolleyDave



In the spotlight this session is: *CamulaHikari
*


----------



## .Chris (Feb 28, 2011)

Where's your avatar from?


----------



## iFish (Feb 28, 2011)

Wanna have hot kinky sex with shlong, VGP, kwartal and I?

When will you realize shlong belongs to me?

How did we meet again?


----------



## mameks (Feb 28, 2011)

Thoughts on me?

Thought on Fish?

Thoughts on my KYT?

Did the tweets from ZM and VGP scare you?






?

Why so spammy?

Huggle?

MOAR?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 28, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Where's your avatar from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you see me around more often than I see you around?
Thoughts of me?
Opinions on the new promotions?
Favourite 'temper?
Favourite staff member? [if not mentioned]


----------



## Nujui (Feb 28, 2011)

Thoughts on me?

Ds or PSP?

Why CamulaHikari?

and, Why did you join GBATemp?


----------



## iFish (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you like me?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 28, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Do you see me around more often than I see you around? *Been lurking for quite some time now... so I guess xD*
> Thoughts of me? *Awesome and helpful guy~*
> Opinions on the new promotions?*Nice~ ^^ Some good new people around and the promotions were well-deserved~! Congrats on your own btw~
> 
> ...


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 28, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Do you like me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Feb 28, 2011)

Star Driver?

If yes, Sugata or Takuto?






?

Best memory EVAR?

Derp?

Strawberry Ice cream?


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 28, 2011)

Chocolate? What about Strawberry and Vanilla...?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 28, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Star Driver? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 28, 2011)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Chocolate? What about Strawberry and Vanilla...? *It has so many uses
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you?
Do you know me?
Do you know The Catboy?
Yes or no?
Bacon or no Bacon?
If you could fly would you?
Mac, Windows, or Linux?
Dos?
FreeDOS?
GBAtemp or DS-scene?
Google or Yahoo?
How many fingers am I holding up?
If you could fly would you?
DS or PSP?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 28, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YayMii (Feb 28, 2011)

Do I know you?
Should I know you?
Do you know me?
Are you really a girl in real life? Or are you lying?
(just making sure)
If so...hug?




How's life?
How's the Netherlands?
Are you jealous that I'm eating a chocolate bar?
Should you be?
Why did you join GBAtemp?
Cat or Cat?
Bacon or muffin?
Strawberry or banana?
Flailing arms, or no flailing arms?


Spoiler



[titleoes this make you laugh?][youtube]HjgzwrnSoVE[/youtube]


Poultry or beef?
Do you like waffles?
Do you like pancakes?
Do you like french toast?
How does it make you feel that my 3000th post (this post) is on your KYT?


----------



## Aogu (Feb 28, 2011)

What is the correct response to being Glomped? 

Should I slap Shlong for you?

Why MAL?!!?

Is there anything that you think would always be able to cheer you up?

Will you come to London MCM (There are 2 this year!)?

Herp or derp?

Most awesome thing about twitter?

least awesome thing about twitter? 

Sneak Attack or Banzai Charge?






 or (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, love!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 28, 2011)

Food?
Fave website(except from this one lol)
Best friend here?
Fave smiley?
Photoshop or Gimp?

BYE!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 28, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Do I know you? *Don't think so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 28, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Food? *CHOCOLATE!  ... wait candy doesn't count? Ramen or Pizza~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 28, 2011)

No troll list, but:
Do you like me too?


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 28, 2011)

what is this i dont even


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 28, 2011)

kwartel said:
			
		

> No troll list, but:
> Do you like me too?*Sure
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 28, 2011)

You are aware of the fact that I "like" like you? The "I think you're cute" like you?


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey over there.-
Do you know me? (I doubt it, I'm a Ninja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 'cept on MegaMan SF2, there I'm a Zerker :roars
Do you like MegaMan??
If yes, which timeline is your favourite??
Favourite NDS game of all time??
Do you prefer RPGs or FPS/RTA-packed games?


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 28, 2011)

Are you also mad that r9gR3t screwed up the Dutch combo?


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 28, 2011)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Are you also mad that r9gR3t screwed up the Dutch combo?


Sorry dude, she still hadn't replied to your other post when I pressed the reply button...


----------



## Isabelyes (Feb 28, 2011)

Yay~! *Hugs Hikari-chan*

Um, questions...


- What are your thoughts on Saya no Uta?
- Would you like some Mina Tepes with blood-flavoured ice cream?
- Did you know that you absolutely /have/ to watch Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica?

- How many Yaoi fanfics have you read/written already? >->
- Yaoi or Yuri? Why?
- Do you like /those/ petals?
- If you could choose two anime characters to get Yuri with each other, who would you choose? (Not interested in any Yaoi-based answer to this question, sorry. ^-^ )
- What is your most/least favourite DS game?

- Y U NO LIKE TEA
- *kisses*
- Do you accept the terms of my contract?
- Would you want to become a Magical Girl, Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica - style? (In other words, you'd have to hunt witches all the time, but you'd get one wish granted.)
- Have you seen Gosick? If yes, do you like it and why?
- Would you like some tea?

- Did you know this?
- ?siht daer uoy nac
- I LOVE YOU~~! 
-


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 28, 2011)

r3gR3t said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD Don't worry~! It was a joke~! :3


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 28, 2011)

kwartel said:
			
		

> r3gR3t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cool. :brofists kwartel: (or wahtever brofist thinguie is written 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 28, 2011)

kwartel said:
			
		

> You are aware of the fact that I "like" like you? The "I think you're cute" like you?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Isabelyes (Feb 28, 2011)

_*hugnuzzleglompkiss*_

^-^)>

- FAVOURITE ANIME & MANGA
- Would you deal with it?
- If I'd give you some chocolate & strawberry-flavoured pizza, would you let Saya eat it, or would you eat both the pizza and Saya?
- Rin Tohsaka x Saber ?
- Have you got any game/anime collectibles?
- Favourite breast size? 
- What is your favourite non-yaoi Hentai?
- What is your favourite song?
- Flandre Scarlet wants to mate. You know you have no choice but to deal with it - I mean, her.

- If you could be male for an hour, what would you do? :curious:
- Who is your favourite Touhou girl?
- Kyubey is wearing a swimsuit while riding a witch. Problem, Hikari-chan? :trollface:
- ...I think we both would love to have a picture of that. Damn, I'd wallpaper it. :3
- Quoted from Kwartel in Shlong's KYT: "Cunt or ass?"
- Talking about shlong, I missed his KYT! T-T
- Three guesses what I'm doing right now. (Guess three times, please~!)
- ANARCHY~~?

- Chicks with guns?
- Chicks with clothes?
- Do you prefer girls with or without a hair ornament?
- If I were to give you a Saya-shaped Piñata, would you make love to it and eat the chocolate ice cream that comes out?
- Why do I love Saya so much? >->
- Do you think I've gone insane?
- A little bit, at the least?
- Ore no Imouto / Anata no Imouto ?


- ? ?? ?



And, finally:
- Post an ecchi picture that you think I'll love~!


*kisses*


----------



## Isabelyes (Feb 28, 2011)

Also, Stocking~!


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 28, 2011)

what's up with the "~!"'s


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 28, 2011)

So.. My promised troll list.. Here it comes:

Cat's or dogs?
Dinosaurs then?
You saw how I turned the first question in a troll question by asking the second question?
Windows 7 or Windows 3.1?
Do you mind if I'm gonna use the troll questions from the suggestion thingy from google?
Why is my poop green?
Why does my mom turns me on?
Why is there a dead Pakistani on my couch?
Why is there a Chinese guy on my frontlawn doing push-ups?
Should I get inspiratinol and make my own questions?
Did you knew that inspiratinol really is a word?
Did you knew that I lied when I said that?
Do you know that the cake is a lie?
Do you know that this list really makes your hands painfull if you type on a phone?
Do you think I should stop now?
Did you know that I already planned to do that?
~xx~ Me~!


----------



## Isabelyes (Feb 28, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> what's up with the "~!"'s



Oh, you~!


----------



## Berthenk (Feb 28, 2011)

Can you think of a reason not to be at GBAtemp (if there is any)?
Addictions?
Do you play PC games? If so, which?
Do you have Steam? (yes, I be a stalker)
Will consequences ever be the same!?
Do you know me?
Opinion on me?
What do you think of the already "half-hacked" state of the 3DS?
C-c-c-c-c-combÂo breaker?
What's your opinion on the amount of Dutch people on this forum?
Am I a troll?

Edit: ( r ) produces Â?


----------



## mameks (Feb 28, 2011)

Did you miss me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LIK?

Favourite chocolate?

You do know it hurts me that you prefer MAL, right?

Y U NO MEET ME AT AIRPORT?

Zana?

Derp?

Do you think that your KYT'll reach more pages than mine?

Why didn't Isa-chan post in my KYT? ;~;

Is it a trap?


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi love~! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler










Do you also think that I should ask more troll questions now I'm on my laptop?
How about this?
Horses or unicorns?
Mudkipz or Charmenderz?





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Piñatas or real animals hanging on trees?
Why am I'm losing inspiration?
I think I lost my art of trolling.. So should I proceed with the more non-trollish questions?
Do you own a horse?
That WAS trollish, wasn't it?
Non-trolls:\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
Do you want to know why I like you (in a DM)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are you also really sad that we won't see each other for a while? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~ The guy who thinks you're the greatest girl around aka Piet!


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 28, 2011)

Which Gen of Pokemon?
Play any games online?
If they're ones I like, wanna play sometime?
What's the status on you and Kwartel's relationship? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why so weaboo? (random japanese words clutter my twitter feed)


----------



## haflore (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you know the incorrect answer to this question? 
What's your favourite game ever? 
Have you ever played a popular game, and not liked it? 
Pi or Pi(E)? 
What's your favourite game system?


----------



## The Pi (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

How are you?
Thoughts on me?
Do you like turtles?
Can you solve a rubiks cube? If so how long does it take you?
Can you play Go?
How are your testicles imaginary friends today?
Have you seen the Rocky horror show? if yes, your thoughts?
Best game of all time?
Worst game of all time?
What consoles do you have? Favourite?
Thoughts on religion?
Can you lick your elbow?
Did you just try to lick your elbow? 
Pi or e?
What temper do you hate the most?
What temper do you love the most?
What came first chicken or the egg?
Will you answer this question correctly?
Thoughts on others questions?
Thoughts on my questions?

Bye.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 1, 2011)

How many 'tempers do you know/have you met in real life?
If more than 0 (which I gather is the case), who are they?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 1, 2011)

Why do you never talk to me anymore? ;_;


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 1, 2011)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> _*hugnuzzleglompkiss*_


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 1, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3484671:date=Feb 28 2011, 07:50 PM:name=Berthenk)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Berthenk @ Feb 28 2011, 07:50 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3484671"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Can you think of a reason not to be at GBAtemp (if there is any)? <b>When you're a really boring person that likes nothing?</b>
Addictions? <b>Gaming, anime, chocolate and twitter~</b>
Do you play PC games? If so, which? <b>VN's~~ but otherwise only the few I have on Steam~</b>
Do you have Steam? (yes, I be a stalker) <b>Yesh~ Nickname is same as here~</b>
Will consequences ever be the same!? <b>Nooo, the world will end <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /></b>
Do you know me? <b>Not really know you, but seen you around a lot~</b>
Opinion on me? <b>You seem like a nice guy <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
What do you think of the already "half-hacked" state of the 3DS? <b>Pretty sweet, but I hope they won't be more than majke it region free</b>
C-c-c-c-c-comb®o breaker? <b>And we were so close... </b>
What's your opinion on the amount of Dutch people on this forum? <b>There are quite a few, I think it's pretty sweet~</b>
Am I a troll? <b>Everyone has at least a small troll inside~</b>

Edit: ( r ) produces ®? <b>YESH <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3484843:date=Feb 28 2011, 09:23 PM:name=shlong)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(shlong @ Feb 28 2011, 09:23 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3484843"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Did you miss me? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" /> <b>I DID! *holds tight* *won't let go*</b>

LIK? <b>*licks*</b>

Favourite chocolate? <b>I love all, but especially good Belgium chocolate~</b>

You do know it hurts me that you prefer MAL, right? <b>Can't help it <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /> They have MALupdater, if anime-planet would have something like that...</b>

Y U NO MEET ME AT AIRPORT? <b>I was asleep by then I think xD</b>

Zana? <b>Awesome guy, have fun! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /></b>

Derp? <b>Herp.</b>

Do you think that your KYT'll reach more pages than mine? <b>Don't think so <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /> Unless you and kwartel start spamming~ Wait... you already are xD</b>

Why didn't Isa-chan post in my KYT? ;~; <b>Isa forgot <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /></b>

Is it a trap? <b>Yesh, Isa will kidnap you and... [censored]</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3484893:date=Feb 28 2011, 09:46 PM:name=kwartel)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(kwartel @ Feb 28 2011, 09:46 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3484893"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hi love~! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> <b>*GLOMP* <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /></b>


Spoiler



<img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cd/Pivot_Wave.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


 <b>*waves back*</b>
Do you also think that I should ask more troll questions now I'm on my laptop? <b>KEEP THEM COMING!</b>
How about this? <b> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/glare.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="glare.gif" /> Ask better <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /> </b>
Horses or unicorns? <b>UNICORNS~ They can fly~~</b>
Mudkipz or Charmenderz? <b>Charmenderzzz *huggles* they are kuwter <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /></b>
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /> or <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />? <b> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> </b>
Piñatas or real animals hanging on trees? <b>Piñatas... real animals is cruel <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/sad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="sad.gif" /></b>
Why am I'm losing inspiration? <b>Because your mind is in the gutter!</b>
I think I lost my art of trolling.. So should I proceed with the more non-trollish questions? <b>If you want to <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
Do you own a horse? <b>Nope, I'm animalless atm</b>
That WAS trollish, wasn't it? <b>Nope <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /></b>
Non-trolls:\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/ <b>VVVVVV~</b>
Do you want to know why I like you (in a DM)? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> <b><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/blush.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="blush.gif" /> S-Sure~</b>
Are you also really sad that we won't see each other for a while? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /> <b>WE NEED TRAIN TICKETS, someone willing to donate <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" /> ?</b>

~ The guy who thinks you're the greatest girl around aka Piet! <3<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3485151:date=Feb 28 2011, 11:42 PM:name=Jamstruth)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Jamstruth @ Feb 28 2011, 11:42 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3485151"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Which Gen of Pokemon? <b>Second~ I just loved Gold&Silver~</b>
Play any games online? <b>Only a few facebook games, and when I'm really bored I go to random game sites</b>
If they're ones I like, wanna play sometime? <b>If you recommend any, I'm willing to try~ <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
What's the status on you and Kwartel's relationship? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /> <b>[classified information] <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/blush.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="blush.gif" /></b>
Why so weaboo? (random japanese words clutter my twitter feed) <b>I follow to many people who use them.. THEY INFECTED ME <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/blink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="blink.gif" /> </b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3485182:date=Feb 28 2011, 11:56 PM:name=haflore)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(haflore @ Feb 28 2011, 11:56 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3485182"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Do you know the incorrect answer to this question? <b>Is there even an answer?</b>
What's your favourite game ever? <b>Persona 2 (both games)</b>
Have you ever played a popular game, and not liked it? <b>Sure, I almost play shooters~</b>
Pi or Pi(E)? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />
What's your favourite game system? <b>DS, since almost half my game library is on there~</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3485230:date=Mar 1 2011, 12:19 AM:name=The Pi)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(The Pi @ Mar 1 2011, 12:19 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3485230"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hi, <b>Hiya~<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>

How are you? <b>Alright again~ Had quite a heavy migrain last night, but after a good night of sleep I feel pretty good again~ (although still tired)</b> 
Thoughts on me? <b>an irrational number <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /> Nah, pretty cool~</b>
Do you like turtles? <b>They are too slow....</b>
Can you solve a rubiks cube? If so how long does it take you? <b>Sure, depends if I'm concentrated and not tired it won't take too long, but otherwise... days <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/rofl2.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="rofl2.gif" /></b>
Can you play <a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_(game)" target="_blank">Go</a>? <b>Nope <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /> But I would love to learn <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
How are your <strike>testicles</strike> imaginary friends today? <b>They all died~ *hides bloodied chainsaw*</b> 
Have you seen the Rocky horror show? if yes, your thoughts? <b>I liked it~ <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /></b>
Best game of all time? <b>Of those I played (backloggery): Persona 2 (both games)</b>
Worst game of all time? <b>Don't really have one <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink2.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink2.gif" /> I only play games when I'm sure there's somethign I'll like~</b>
What consoles do you have? Favourite? <b>Do handhelds count to? Then: GBC, GBA, NDS, NDSlite, N64, PS, PC (Wish mom would let me have more consoles <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /> </b>
Thoughts on religion? <b>I don't believe anything myself, but I respect other's believes!</b>
Can you lick your elbow? <b>Nope~</b>
Did you just try to lick your elbow? <b>Not now... (Didn't do it before *innocent* )</b>
Pi or e? <b>Pi~Since I hated e in my last Math test  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/angry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid=":angry2:" border="0" alt="angry.gif" /> </b>
What temper do you hate the most? <b>Didn't really have on guy, but I hate obnoxious, always-think-they're right people</b>
What temper do you love the most? <b>Can't choose <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /> (kwartel, shlong, Isabelyes)</b>
What came first chicken or the egg? <b>Neither, they are just illusions created by our mind :3</b>
Will you answer this question correctly? <b>Nope <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /></b>
Thoughts on others questions? <b>WANTS MORE</b>
Thoughts on my questions? <b>WANTS MORE TOO</b>

Bye. <b>Bye~ *waves*</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3485362:date=Mar 1 2011, 01:13 AM:name=ProtoKun7)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ProtoKun7 @ Mar 1 2011, 01:13 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3485362"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->How many 'tempers do you know/have you met in real life? <b>Two</b>
If more than 0 (which I gather is the case), who are they? <b>kwartel and Isabelyes~</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 1, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Why do you never talk to me anymore? ;_; *I haven't been on msn much lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Mar 1, 2011)

MALUpdater's really not all that, you know?

Milka?

Seme or uke? :3

Kagami or Tsukasa?

Balsamic vinegar?

Just who the hell do you think you are, Camula? Isn't your drill the drill that's gonna bust straight through heaven and earth and even tomorrow?

Need more anime references?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 1, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> MALUpdater's really not all that, you know? *I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi love~! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler





```
_________Hi love~____________Hi love~!
______Hi love~! Hi l_______Hi love~! Hi lov
____Hi love~! Hi love~!___Hi love~! Hi love~!
___Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi_______Hi l
__Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi_________Hi l
_Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi lov_______Hi l
_Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! ______H
Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi l__Hi 
Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love_H
Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~!
Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~!
_Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love
__Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi lo
____Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi
______Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love
_________Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi love~! H
____________Hi love~! Hi love~! Hi lo
______________Hi love~! Hi love~! 
_________________Hi love~! Hi 
___________________Hi love~!
_____________________Hi lov
______________________Hi l
_______________________Hi
```



How are you doing this beautiful day?
Had fun lessons?
Do you have pain in your fingers due the answering of all those questions?
Should I kiss them better?
Do you know that I an way to curious about my presents, though I don't want to know yet?
Are you making me text to much this month, too?
Are you aware of the fact that, if I didn't got bored one day and made a twitter account, we would never have met?
Are you aware of the fact that I thank the heavens that I was bored that day?
Rydian or Monkat?
And I lost inspiration again.. :gare: Oh yeah one thing:
Did you know I'm totally in love with you now?
I think I restrained myself from falling in love, due the rejections.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (stupid girls I actually still hang out with a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bye love~!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 1, 2011)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Hi love~!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 1, 2011)

Lickilicky?
How 'bout a huggihuggy?
Theaumes?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 1, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Lickilicky? **LICKS**
> How 'bout a huggihuggy? *Would be pretty awesome if they make a pokemon outta that~ *wants* (>^~^)>*
> Theaumes? *Already subscribed to it
> 
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 1, 2011)

What even is love


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey, it's me again~~ ^-^)>

- LET'S GET INSANE WITH EACH OTHER
- Am I really one of the most insane people you know?
- Who could possibly be less sane than I am? :curious:
- @Ecchi picture: BOOBS ARE STILL CONSIDERED ECCHI, MY DEAR~! Feel free to include them in the next ecchi picture you're going to DM me!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 1, 2011)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> What even is love *To love is to receive a glimpse of heaven.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 1, 2011)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does Saya have what I don't? ;~;


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 1, 2011)

kwartel said:
			
		

> CamulaHikari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry folks but this sessions over!  Thanks for taking part CamulaHikari, we hope you enjoyed it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t281191-know-your-temps-protokun7


----------

